# Rodriguez



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Rodriguez makes custom steel bikes here in Seattle. Anyone out there have any experience with these? Thanks.


----------



## EvilGilligan (May 16, 2004)

*I see lots of them on the road ...*

however after taking a closer look at them at interbike they all appear to be TIG welded steel ... messy looking welds compared to others I see. I hit their website and they can do lugged or fillet for about $400. If you live in Seattle then you'd get the advantage of supporting local business. Their site is full of info, and although I've yet to meet the owner anyone who puts this much into cycling must be good people. They are also maniacs for steel, making them good people in my book. 

Lots of other cascade members I've seen ride Rodriguez - hit the forums at cascade.org with the same question.


----------

